# chazo



## monoenjoy

Quiero saber cómo se dice *chazo* en inglés.
Un chazo es el pedazo de madera que se pone en una pared antes de clavar una puntilla.


----------



## jacinta

Yo los llamo "anchors".  Pueden ser de plástico o de metal, ¿verdad? Quizás sea otro nombre, no estoy segura.


----------



## monoenjoy

Gracias, jacinta.


----------



## jacinta

Pues, también yo digo:  Thingy or thingamajig!!!, ¡pero eso no es lo que quieres!


----------



## monoenjoy

La verdad no... jajaja... pero la primera sí me sirvió. Gracias.


----------



## chechocol

Hay otra discusión con la misma palabra en este foro, y allí muestran que la palabra correcta es DOWEL:

*dowel* _n_ (small wooden rod) tarugo _nm_
   (_MX_) taquete _nm_
   (_CR_) clavija _nf_
    tubillón _nm
_
El asunto es que, creo, "chazo" parece ser una palabra muy propia de Colombia.  Por eso no se encuentra en el diccionario general de WordReference, ¡así como también solo se ven colombianos preguntando y contestando!

Aquí DOWEL en wikipedia:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dowel

Saludos.


----------



## araceli

A eso yo le llamo *tarugo.*


----------



## dimelo2

Dowel es una pieza sólida, mientras según la página para "taco" de wiki, que incluye "chozo" como variante regional de Colombia, se trata de una pieza hueca que se introduce en una pared para asegurar el tornillo que se mete posteriormente en el taco, tachete, tarugo, chazo o como sea que lo quieran llamar.


----------



## chechocol

dimelo2 said:


> Dowel es una pieza sólida, mientras según la página para "taco" de wiki, que incluye "chozo" como variante regional de Colombia, se trata de una pieza hueca que se introduce en una pared para asegurar el tornillo que se mete posteriormente en el taco, tachete, tarugo, chazo o como sea que lo quieran llamar.


En Colombia le decimos chazo tanto a la pieza sólida como a la hueca. La pregunta inicial era por "el pedazo de madera para clavar una puntilla", lo cual indica que es una pieza sólida (dowel). Ahora, quién nos saca de la duda sobre cómo se le dice a la pieza hueca? será anchor como dice arriba Jacinta?


----------



## Bevj

Creo que se trata de un rawlplug (BrE).
En este hilo hay una imagen.   El hilo es del foro English Only pero seguro que se entiende.


----------



## dimelo2

Bevj said:


> Creo que se trata de un rawlplug (BrE).
> En este hilo hay una imagen. El hilo es del foro English Only pero seguro que se entiende.


Sí, a eso lo llamamos "anchor" en EEUU. No creo que se entienda "Rawlplug" por estos lares. No recogen el término Merriam Webster ni American Heritage.


----------

